

The Vision Problem - Why eReaders are Not Widely Adopted in Public Schools - goodereader
http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/the-vision-problem-why-ereaders-are-not-widely-adopted-in-public-schools/

======
001sky
_The big reason why many school boards in the USA and across the world have
not adopted e-readers in the classroom is because whenever they try, advocacy
groups representing disabled people shut them down._

\--Key point. Why don't thet go with books on tape versions for ADA?

